# BRCA 1 +  ...Z15.01 and Z15.02?



## jfolz (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi diagnosis whizzes, 

I am coding a case of prophylactic ovary removal due to the patient having a personal (remote) history of breast cancer and a newly gained positive BRCA 1 test.  The only diagnosis the physician is stating besides the personal history of breast cancer is "BRCA 1+".  
I coded it with  Z15.02 genetic susceptibility to malignant neoplasm ovary, Z15.01 genetic susceptibility to malignant neoplasm breast, and Z85.3 personal history breast cancer. 

Now I am being questioned as to why I added the Z15.02 (ovary).  Everything I find online from the NIH and the American Cancer Society, Susan Komen...all the non-for profit sites I can find... indicate that a positive BRCA 1 indicate both a genetic susceptibility to breast and ovarian cancer and I certainly think the physician feels the same way or he would not be removing a non-breast body part...  

Is there a better way to code "BRCA1 +".  Have I missed a code or have I over-coded unintentionally?  I would like to avoid querying the physician as to what he feels "BRCA1+" means clinically.

Thanks for any insight!


----------

